# Dave Tate bicepial tendon



## silvereyes87 (Dec 28, 2019)

I know gibs, snake and I have talked about feeling bicep tendonitis after squats. Dave Tate talks about a grip to helpout with this . 4:20 mark. When I pick up a barbell again wanna try this. I always have this pain after squats which then fuks with my bench.


----------



## Gibsonator (Dec 28, 2019)

I watched several times I am having a hard time seeing the difference in hand placement, looks exactly the same. 
I will do the karate chop and grip tomorrow to see if that differs from what I'm usually doing.
thanks for the vid.
Think I already mentioned this to you already but I switched chest from Monday(day after squats) to Wednesday and that has helped a lot.


----------



## tinymk (Dec 28, 2019)

Quality video.  Thank you


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 29, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> I watched several times I am having a hard time seeing the difference in hand placement, looks exactly the same.
> I will do the karate chop and grip tomorrow to see if that differs from what I'm usually doing.
> thanks for the vid.
> Think I already mentioned this to you already but I switched chest from Monday(day after squats) to Wednesday and that has helped a lot.



It looks the same but the grip isn't, think of squeezing with the last 3 finger rather the 1st 2

This goes for bench also

Same concept punching, last 3 knuckles


----------



## snake (Dec 29, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> Think I already mentioned this to you already but I switched chest from Monday(day after squats) to Wednesday and that has helped a lot.



Great move and it will pay off over time.


----------



## snake (Dec 29, 2019)

Oh someone's panties are going to get in a bunch because I questioned the importance of how you grip the bar according to one of their lifting Heroes. 

When I squat, the hands are used to stabilize the bar on my back and hold it in the groove; that's it. Take a look at every one of my squats and you'll see I have no real grip on the bar; that it actually lays back in my fingers and the thumb rides along the bar. My wrists are so torqued back, it's a wonder they don't snap off.

My opinion on grip is this; if you can get the bar low and it didn't roll off your back, you're grip is fine. Don't over think it.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 29, 2019)

snake said:


> Oh someone's panties are going to get in a bunch because I questioned the importance of how you grip the bar according to one of their lifting Heroes.
> 
> When I squat, the hands are used to stabilize the bar on my back and hold it in the groove; that's it. Take a look at every one of my squats and you'll see I have no real grip on the bar; that it actually lays back in my fingers and the thumb rides along the bar. My wrists are so torqued back, it's a wonder they don't snap off.
> 
> My opinion on grip is this; if you can get the bar low and it didn't roll off your back, you're grip is fine. Don't over think it.



I see no problem with your comment. We just recently discussed this.  As for wrist position, it's not that important if you're creating a stable enough shelf for the bar with your traps or rear delts. If either one is essentially supporting the entire weight of the bar, and like you just mentioned, isn't rolling down your back, then it doesn't matter if your wrists are kept straight. The problem many lifters have  is trying to hold the weight with their hands, wrists, and arms


----------



## bigdog (Dec 29, 2019)

I just use hands to stabilize it too. No real "grip" on the bar. It just feels natural to me that way. I've tried different hand placement and gripping different ways but always go back to simply using hands just to balance the bar.


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 29, 2019)

I gripped the bar like the fat girl and as wide, bicep tendon wouldn't take it anyother way.

She lifted the most amount of weight in that video by far!

He didn't say shit to her on her grip because she was more advanced the the others!


----------



## silvereyes87 (Dec 29, 2019)

Personally I grip the bar. So hopefully this video helps me out


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 29, 2019)

silvereyes87 said:


> Personally I grip the bar. So hopefully this video helps me out



It will, the more narrow the hand position more grip is applied.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 29, 2019)

Well yeah, Sil. if you have trouble creating a stable shelf with the bar ( many people do) then you need to focus on keeping your wrists straight. If you still have trouble doing so, hit me up and I'll share some pointers that might help you.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 29, 2019)

I take my pinkie finger off the bar for warm up sets and until heavy working sets. Thumbless grip. 

and I agree with snake. I’m just stabilizing the bar with my hands. The bar is resting on my back. 

didn’t have time to watch the video yet but Dave Tate knows his shit. I’m sure whatever he’s saying is good advice.


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 29, 2019)

DieYoungStrong said:


> I take my pinkie finger off the bar for warm up sets and until heavy working sets. Thumbless grip.
> 
> and I agree with snake. I’m just stabilizing the bar with my hands. The bar is resting on my back.
> 
> didn’t have time to watch the video yet but Dave Tate knows his shit. I’m sure whatever he’s saying is good advice.



My thumb was on top pinkie under


----------



## Gibsonator (Dec 30, 2019)

I put in to practice the grip today, usually I go thumbless, wrapping the thumb felt a bit akward and I could feel slightly more pressure in my wrists but no elbow/forearm pain whatsoever doing heavy sets of 5. I'll keep trying to refine it better and see how it goes!


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 30, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> I put in to practice the grip today, usually I go thumbless, wrapping the thumb felt a bit akward and I could feel slightly more pressure in my wrists but no elbow/forearm pain whatsoever doing heavy sets of 5. I'll keep trying to refine it better and see how it goes!



Putting thumb on top does the same, forces to grip with tricep side of arm

Play with pinky under and over also


----------



## silvereyes87 (Dec 30, 2019)

Seeker said:


> Well yeah, Sil. if you have trouble creating a stable shelf with the bar ( many people do) then you need to focus on keeping your wrists straight. If you still have trouble doing so, hit me up and I'll share some pointers that might help you.



It had actually helped me alot wearing wrist wraps now


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 30, 2019)

SFGiants said:


> My thumb was on top pinkie under



I do the same thing. Only thing I agree with Mark Rippetoe about haha. Thumb over the bar for squats.

When I get up to 85/90%+ I put my pinkie back on.


----------



## snake (Dec 30, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> I put in to practice the grip today, usually I go thumbless, wrapping the thumb felt a bit akward and I could feel slightly more pressure in my wrists but no elbow/forearm pain whatsoever doing heavy sets of 5. I'll keep trying to refine it better and see how it goes!


Good to hear. You are using wrist wraps, correct?


----------

